# Attaching Diving Lips



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive been seeing lures posted on this forum where the diving lip on a crank bait is attached using epoxy and a wire for support and a line tie. I was wondering if these wires are a through the body wire or a hole just put into the lure and filled with epoxy. Here is a picture of the crank bait Im trying to make. Its my first diving one. If this is done with just a hole drilled into the bait how much bigger than the wire should the hole be? Im using .035 stainless steel wire and the current hole is just a sixteenth of an inch. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice bait Redheaded. 

I extend the wire about a 1/2" further than the back of the lip. The chest anchor hole is just big enough for the wire to slip in easily. I glue the lip slot / hole at the same time and then insert the lip. Any extra epoxy that gushes out I just feather back with my finger. After it dries I lightly sand any epoxy high spots and then start the painting process. Just make sure the lip is straight and things will be fine. Keep sending pics!
John


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you and thank you very much John for your help. I always thought that wire went much further into the body of the lure. I may have made the anchor hole a little bit bigger and deeper than I should have on this first one but its all in the learning. There no doubt I will have more questions and I want to thank you and everyone else for the help. Its a great site.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You sure are off to a good start on that one. Very nice! I will be looking forward to seeing it when you're done.


----------

